# Topics > Smart things >  Kaptivo, transforms any whiteboard into an online collaboration tool, Light Blue Optics Ltd, Cambridge, United Kingdom

## Airicist

kaptivo.com

youtube.com/@kaptivo5269

twitter.com/kaptivo

linkedin.com/company/kaptivo

"Kaptivo - Makes Any Whiteboard Smart" on Kickstarter

Co-founder - Nic Lawrence

Co-founder - Adrian Cable

----------


## Airicist

Kaptivo - make any whiteboard smart

Published on Oct 27, 2016




> Kaptivo is a unique cloud-connected camera that transforms any standard dry-erase whiteboard into an online collaboration system. Easily installed above your existing whiteboard, Kaptivo lets you share and save content to any web browser, on any device. Just use your whiteboard normally and everything you write, and erase, is captured automatically.

----------


## edwardphillips

Interesting thing. Thanks for sharing it!

----------


## Airicist

"Lifesize Acquires Kaptivo to Fuel Next Generation of Advanced Collaboration"
AI-driven technology enables professionals and educators to enhance collaboration, securely share ideas and add intelligence to any virtual meeting or classroom

Austin, Texas
August 20, 2020

----------

